# Roll Stop advice needed



## jj9ball (Jan 19, 2020)

Any of you out there that make custom fountain pens from scratch I need your help.  Can you tell me what you use for roll stops?  Do you just get small rounds of silver or stainless?  Do you turn them down on the metal lathe?   Anybody who can share their process will help me out a bunch.  I have writers block for penmakers .  Thanks in advance for any advice you have.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jan 19, 2020)

Does it have to be metal?You could turn a little bead with a stem from the same material as the body.drill a little hole in the cap for the stem and glue it in.


----------



## More4dan (Jan 19, 2020)

I’ve seen stud earrings used for this purpose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 20, 2020)

jj9ball said:


> Any of you out there that make custom fountain pens from scratch I need your help.  Can you tell me what you use for roll stops?  Do you just get small rounds of silver or stainless?  Do you turn them down on the metal lathe?   Anybody who can share their process will help me out a bunch.  I have writers block for penmakers .  Thanks in advance for any advice you have.




There are a number of makers, that us sterling silver pendants and jewellery pieces as rollstops. Try to get solid silver, that way if you have to remove anything, such as a loop for a necklace chain, you can buff it out easily. I used a tree of life pendant. The one mistake I made with this one, is that the taper of the pen was a little to much, and the roll stop just barely worked.


----------



## 1shootist (Jan 20, 2020)

If you want something small. Shotgun front site beads can be used.  many different varieties of size of bead in brass, stainless, glass etc. Skirted or non skirted. Post threaded or not.


----------



## More4dan (Jan 20, 2020)

I’ve even just used a small gold plated button head Torx screw.  Looked great on an all aluminum pen. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 20, 2020)

Yes - pearl ear studs work, serpent rings, semi-precious gemstones ... all the way through to custom-made parts that wrap around the cap.


----------



## Carl Pepka (Feb 15, 2020)

I make my own from sheet and wire silver. The investment isnt all that much and it's really pretty easy.


----------



## 1shootist (Feb 16, 2020)

Jeez !!
I know we're talking about rollstops here but those pens !!!

Those look great !!


----------

